# love phrases



## Alwysmel2

I'm trying to translate some phrases to tell my boyfriend. If you could please. Thank you so much. he is always telling me such wonderful things. I wanted to do the same for him.

1) You leave me breatless
2)you are amazing
3) I need you in my life
4) Every moment with you is magical
5) You will always have a piece of my heart
6)I respect you
7) hold me and never let me go.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Alwysmel!

Here we go:
1) You leave me breathless
Você me tira o fôlego/ Você me deixa sem fôlego.
2)you are amazing
Você é maravilhoso.
3) I need you in my life
Preciso de você na minha vida!
4) Every moment with you is magical
Cada/Todo momento com você é mágico.
CAda momento a seu lado é mágico.
5) You will always have a piece of my heart
Você sempre terá uma parte do meu coração.
6)I respect you
Eu te respeito.  
7) hold me and never let me go
Abraça-me/ Segure-me e nunca me deixe partir.

Well, there can be small variations to those suggestions, ok? 
Have a nice time.


----------



## Alwysmel2

Thank you very much for all of your help and for welcoming me.


----------



## dow

I would like to know love pharses in portuguese and learn about the culture of brazilian. does anyone here can tell me about this? lots of thanksssss


----------



## Macunaíma

Let's start by the most loving and affectionate way Brazilian guys refer to their girlfriends, "*gatinha*", and Brazilian girls refer to their boyfriends, "_*gatinho*_", which literally means _kitten, little pussy cat._There's no other way you can be more _*in the know*_ about the matter here in Brazil.

Good Luck! Lol...

Oh, forgot to mention: it doesn't necessarily have to be your girlfriend/boyfriend, it just might be a girl/boy that you are chatting up, I often do it myself...lol. But, of course, it takes some time to master the art of doing it without looking stupid. Well, if you are not Brazilian, you'd better keep it to your girlfriend!


----------



## dow

ahaha.... thank you so much. it seems like i'm talkin with the love expert now lol. 
by the way, is there any sentence or phrase that would make my brazilian bf think of me tonight?


----------



## Macunaíma

Ah, so you are a girl, are you? Cool! 

Uhmm, let me see...I think it depends very much on how much intimacy there is between the two of you, so I wouldn’t dare suggesting a phrase that would “_make your Brazilian boyfriend think of_ _you tonight_”. Ok, I can’t help myself! Why don’t you try these_you can’t go wrong:

- *Meu coração dispara quando eu penso em você* ( My heart speeds when I think of you ) 

- *Foi muito legal ter te conhecido* ( It was really nice meeting you )

- *Você não sai da minha cabeça desde a última vez em que a gente se falou* ( You’ve been on my mind since we last chatted/ talked ) _you could use this one both for a personal conversation and for a chat over the net.

- *Acho que vc* me enfeitiçou* ( I think you’ve cast some kind of spell on me ) ***_você_, in messaging abbreviation.

- *Eu fico viajando pensando em vc* ( I’ve been walking in a daze thinking of you )

- [*Acho que*] *eu estou ficando viciada em vc* ( [I think] I’m getting hooked on/ addicted to you)

- *O que vc fez comigo? Não consigo tirar vc da minha cabeça!* ( What have you done to me? I can’t get you out of my head! )

- *É horrível não ter você aqui!* ( It’s horrible not having you here! )

- *Estou louca pra te conhecer* ( I long for the day when I’ll meet you ) _I wonder if it is an internet romance...lol.

- *Sinto falta de não poder te* _*tocar*_/ _*beijar*_/ _*abraçar*_ ( I miss not being able to _touch_ /_kiss_/ _hug_ you )

- *Você é lindo, sabia?* ( You are really handsome, you know that? )

You could only say these to a boy, as they are in the masculine gender. If you want to say them to another girl, we would have to give you the feminine version of the nouns and adjectives.

I’m speaking like an agony aunt, ain’t I? Lol

Oh, here are some phrases which just might come in handy to complimment him on his appearance.

- *Você tem um sorriso lindo, sabia?* ( You have a really nice smile, you know that? )

- *Nossa, você é um gato!* ( Wow, you are really handsome! )


I must confess this is the most fun thread I’ve ever posted in. I really hope this helps you a lot !!!

Um abraço.


----------



## ana lacerda

Bolas!
Isso resulta Macunaima?


----------



## Macunaíma

Nossa, e muito! Qual cara não se derreteria sabendo que tem uma garota assim morrendo de pensar nele? Se ele estiver apaixonado por outra, no mínimo ele vai achar *fofo* ( _cute _) e ser bem simpático com ela, não tem erro!


----------



## ana lacerda

Bem, eu prefiro as acções. Como eu sempre digo:as palavras leva-as o vento.
Mas, também sei umas love pharses que gosto de ouvir
-Adoro o cheiro da tua pele!
-O teu sorriso é lindo!
-Gosto de ficar só a olhar-te!


----------



## Macunaíma

> Bem, eu prefiro as acções. Como eu sempre digo:as palavras leva-as o vento.


Nossa, Ana! Decidida você, hein! (rsrsrs) 


> Mas, também sei umas love pharses que gosto de ouvir


Ah, bem! Isso confirma a minha teoria de que mulheres adoram essas coisas. Homens também.


> -Adoro o cheiro da tua pele!


A translation of this for Dow: _I love the smell of your skin!_ 


> -O teu sorriso é lindo!


_Your smile is so nice!_ _ I think I had given a translation of this above, in a way that is a bit more likely to prompt a reply, as it was more of a conversational piece than a simple statement.


> -Gosto de ficar só a olhar-te!


 
_I really like looking at you!_ _ In Br. Port. "Adoro ficar te olhando"
or,
"Fico viajando em você/ na sua fotografia" 
_I get lost looking at you/ at your picture_

Fui...


----------



## dow

Guys, thank you so much for the kind help. i'm sure that those phrases will make him think of me tonight


----------



## Carolindra

Hey everybody!!!...
I just met this brazilian guy that I really like but we are far way right now, but we'll see each other soon. So i need phrases so whenever we talk on msn he'll think of me...
I have one in mind, but your more than welcome to give me some of yours:

- Once you'll be with me, you wont let me go
 ...


Thanks in advance for your great help!!!


----------



## Denis555

Welcome Carolindra!
There was a thread about it. So have a look at it here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=291218 
It'll certainly inspire you...


----------



## kitkatkid07

_Oh wow, I hope no one minds the fact that i may use some of these..._
_My boyfriend speaks portuguese as well and I only know a little. So i find this very romantic since i too get to tell him sweet nothings in Portuguese. _
_thanks _


----------



## ayupshiplad

This is a beast. I'm quitting my job at the Brazilian place (where the guys call me gatinha...way for me. Not) so on my last night I'll tease them wicked


----------



## Que trem doido

dow said:


> by the way, is there any sentence or phrase that would make my brazilian bf think of me tonight?


 
If your bf is Brazilian, he is thinking of you EVERY night!!!!!!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sem palavras Macunaíma e pessoal aí, que românticos, acredito que dizeram tudo já, né? No entato, aí vai meu tento de romantisismo, curtam:

-Amor acho que já pirei por você, você é minha alma gêmea.
-Vc é tudo para mim não consigo te esquecer, penso a toda hora em te ver.
-Estou ligada em vc.
-Tudo me lembra vc.
-Vc é o raio de sol que passa pela minha janela cada manhã, a luz que ilumina a minha estrada, a água que me refresca, o luar do anoitecer.
-A sua olhada me enfeitiçou, teus olhos são os mais lindos que já vi, morro de ternura cada ver que ponho meus olhos sobre os olhos teus.
-Já não consigo trazer de volta a minha paz, fico pensando em vc sempre
-Já para mim não existe mais nimguém.
-Gostaria tanto de porder te beijar cada vez que lembro seu nome, vc viraria o menino mais beijado do mundo.
-Amor, meu amor estás no meus sonhos, eles são tão lindos com vc aí.
-Tudo é cor de rosas desde que te conheci.
-Já estou esquecendo até meu nome, o que faço é chamar ao seu, amor amor o que faço para vc acreditar, o que é que eu faço para vc me amar...
-Me dê a oportunidade de te demostrar que sou a mulher da sua vida.
-Coração, o teu crime foi o melhor que se cometeu, o que eu nunca condenaria, vc é o ladão do meu coração.
-Obrigada pelos lindos momentos, minha vida mudou, sou feliz.
-Só ligo a hora de tocar a pele do seu rosto, vc é meu principe, meu sonho bom, amor te amoooooooooo.
-Vc é a melhor companhia que há, meu mundo pára de só pensar que já não poderei ver vc.
-Se a vida te levasse para longe, eu não sei o que faria, sei que outro alguém não vai se comparar, nasci para vc, venha comigo amor rumo à verdadeira felicidade.
-A melhor viagem que há, é a destino ao teu coração, deixa eu entrar.
-Vc é minha outra metade, só por vc me apaixonei meu amor, meu menino.
-Será miragem? será loucura? que coisa foi que Deus pôs na minha estrada, Ahhhh meu amor só fico agradecendo pra ele pela sua existência, meu anjo dos sonhos.
-Choro de alegria cada vez que vc traz novidades, cada vez que alguém me traz as suas saudações.

Há muitas coisas que tenho ouvido nas músicas, nas frases do nick dos amigos, mas essa são especiais, eu inventei, espero que possa entender, porque eu não sei inglês, vá guardando essas listas, não vá soltar tudo isso numa só ocasião, viu? Se tiver uma frase que quiser traducir, é só falar, enquando não for algo que quebre as reglas, está bem.

Se não fica pensando em vc, é porque é um insensível sem coaração, viu?

Por favor corrigir os erros.

E.P


----------



## Márcio Osório

Nota 10. Nada a corrigir.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Thuthuca said:


> can someone please translate this to english??
> 
> obrigada.


 
Teria gostado muito fazer as respeitivas traduçoes, mas nao pude. Nao sei se alguém se atreva a traduzir tanto.

Beijos, Estefanía.


----------



## Razzari

Que bom!!!!!
=] I'm trying to learn Portuguese, and my boyfriend is from Brazil as well. =) These are a big help. I know a couple things that my friend from Natal, RN, told me about.

These are pretty much things you can say before you both go to bed in the evening, if you are on the phone or online chatting, etc. I know, I don't have many, but these are the ones I use most often. 

Beijos - kisses
Beijinhos - Little kisses
Beijãos - Big kisses (like...smackers. ;D lol)
Beijo na boca - kiss on the mouth
Sonhe comigo - dream of me
Durma com os anjinhos - sleep with the little angels (this is used with everybody, from what I've seen. Not just your love interest)
psiu - It's a noise, from what I understand, that means something like "psssst" or "Come here!"

~Razinha


----------



## minimini83

I'm looking for something to say to my brazilian boyfriend.  I don't speak portuguese but I would like to surprise him by saying something sweet in portuguese.


----------



## Benvindo

dow said:


> I would like to know love pharses in portuguese and learn about the culture of brazilian. does anyone here can tell me about this? lots of thanksssss


 
- - - - -
With a more humorous tone (believe me, it's possible to tell such things to your beloved one in Brazil! He/she will laugh.)
- você é a azeitona da minha salada/da minha empadinha
- você é o chuchu/ovo frito da minha marmita
All meaning "you're the most important thing to me".
No idea how to translate empadinha, chuchu and marmita.
BV


----------



## Tyuzza

Eu ouvi muitas vezes a palavra "fofinha/o" relativamente aos namurados, em Portugal. Gosto muito do som dessa palavra =)


----------



## aussie_astroboy

Hey everyone,

I've just started dating a Brazilian guy and want to learn some romantic phrases to say to him. Nothing too over the top, but just sweet nothings that i can whisper to him. 

He is always whispering romantic phrases to me and i would like to reciprocate. I would be grateful for any poetry that anyone can provide (with the english translation if possible). 

Cheers,


----------



## andre luis

How are you? = Como vai?
How goes it? = Como vão as coisas?
My eyes! = Caramba!
Who is up? = De quem é a vez?
It is worth it! = Vale a pena!
What is up? = Que se passa?

Invitation for toasts include:
Here's how! = À sua saúde!

The Sorrow of Love, de William Yeats, Tradução Literal Anotada


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

- Too many things that a woman likes. First of all, a wonderful person like you = Há muitas coisas de que uma mulher gosta. Em primeiro lugar, uma pessoa boa como você. <-- Say it seriously, tell it in his face and mean it. A bit of BS doesn't hurt.

- Make me feel good and I'll make you feel good = Me faça me sentir bem que eu lhe faço se sentir bem.

Esses dois exemplos não passam de sugestões, pois não existem regras líquidas e certas para se namorar. Cada caso quer casa e casamento. Ou não.


----------



## greenie

> how are you? = Como vai?
> How goes it? = Como vão as coisas?
> My eyes! = Caramba!
> * Who is up? = De quem é a vez?*
> It is worth it! = Vale a pena!
> What is up? = Que se passa?



Alguém pode explicar o significado de "de quem é a vez"?  "Who is up" makes no sense to me.

Obrigada.


----------



## MOC

"Who's turn is it?"

Also "who's up next?"

Something along those lines, although context would help.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

It's very much used, for example, when we're playign some board games in which each player has his or her own turn. Then, someone asks

*De quem é a vez? *(_Who should play now?_)

Até.:


----------



## Macunaíma

I think he will find it nice of you to say 'silly' (actually, cute ) things to him in his native language but, on the other hand, if he knows any English, you might want to speak English to him when you're putting your heart into your words. It will make it much more meaningful. I'm telling you this because I think words are so important when it comes to romantic relationships and sounding sincere and meaningful is key. Or else, you might want to conjure up your own sentences, even if it's in broken Portuguese --it will be so endearing anyway.

Having said that, there was a thread about it not so long ago


----------



## greenie

Yes, but I had originally asked this question in response to a suggestion that someone made in answer to another thread regarding sweet nothings ou seja coisas românticas que se diz e gostaria de saber que há de romântico em dizer "de quem é a vez"?



> how are you? = Como vai?
> How goes it? = Como vão as coisas?
> My eyes! = Caramba!
> Who is up? = De quem é a vez?
> It is worth it! = Vale a pena!
> What is up? = Que se passa?


----------



## Macunaíma

greenie said:


> Yes, but I had originally asked this question in response to a suggestion that someone made in answer to another thread regarding sweet nothings ou seja coisas românticas que se diz e gostaria de saber que há de romântico em dizer "de quem é a vez"?


 
That sentence is somewhat reminiscent of a gangbang scene in a porn movie  I really don't believe that's what the poster had in mind, but I can hardly wait to hear what he has to say about that.


----------



## iGustavo

Hey! 
First post here.

You may try a lot of other phrases, something like
My heart beats only for you - Meu coração bate só por você
You're the only reason I'm live - Você é a única razão de eu estar vivo (For men) Você é a única razão de eu estar viva (For women);


----------



## aussie_astroboy

Hey guys,

Thanks everyone for the tips. It is much appreciated. I will definitely be using all of them and will let you know how it goes! 

Chicoria - the poetry is beautiful. I will definitely learn them and look out for more. It will also be a good way for me to learn more portuguese. Thanks for that. It's realy great. 

Macunaima -  well my boyfriend doesn't speak much english, though enough for us to communicate. Which is why i am also trying to learn portuguese, and i agree that it is sweet to learn some romantic things to say to him in portuguese. He tries to say things to me in english, so I want to make an effort too, even though it may not make sense.

Andre, Marcio and Gustavo - thanks for those phrases. Will defintitely be trying them out on the boyfriend  I'm sure he will appreciate them


----------



## greenie

andre luis said:


> How are you? = Como vai?
> How goes it? = Como vão as coisas?
> My eyes! = Caramba!
> Who is up? = De quem é a vez?
> It is worth it! = Vale a pena!
> What is up? = Que se passa?
> 
> Invitation for toasts include:
> Here's how! = À sua saúde!
> 
> The Sorrow of Love, de William Yeats, Tradução Literal Anotada


 
Eu gostaria de saber se realmente se diz "de quem é a vez" como uma frase romântica.  Para mim "who is up" não tem nada de romântico.


----------



## Outsider

andre luis said:


> How are you? = Como vai?
> How goes it? = Como vão as coisas?
> My eyes! = Caramba!
> Who is up? = De quem é a vez?
> It is worth it! = Vale a pena!
> What is up? = Que se passa?
> 
> Invitation for toasts include:
> Here's how! = À sua saúde!


There is nothing particularly romantic about any of those phrases.


----------



## aussie_astroboy

Macunaíma said:


> That sentence is somewhat reminiscent of a gangbang scene in a porn movie  I really don't believe that's what the poster had in mind, but I can hardly wait to hear what he has to say about that.



Yeah i'm not really looking for porn style kind of stuff. Might leave that for another post! 

Anyhow i'm looking for something a bit more endearing and affectionate. The kind of thing that i can say when we're lying in bed together. I've kind of started learning some portuguese, but it's really basic and am trying to put it all together now. 

Just wanting to check that this is ok..... você estará sempre no meu coração (i hope this means you will always be in my heart?).


----------



## Dona Chicória

Yes, aussie, perfect!


----------



## wzecken

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but would like to know if someone can provide the feminine version of these phrases  ...

- *Meu coração dispara quando eu penso em você* ( My heart speeds when I think of you ) 

- *Foi muito legal ter te conhecido* ( It was really nice meeting you )

- *Você não sai da minha cabeça desde a última vez em que a gente se falou* ( You’ve been on my mind since we last chatted/ talked ) _you could use this one both for a personal conversation and for a chat over the net.

-


http://forum.wordreference.com/announcement.php?f=16&a=62
Um abraço.


----------



## Vanda

wzecken said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, but would like to know if someone can provide the feminine version of these phrases  ...
> 
> - [*Acho que*] *eu estou ficando viciado em vc* ( [I think] I’m getting hooked on/ addicted to you)
> 
> *Estou louco pra te conhecer* ( I long for the day when I’ll meet you ) _I wonder if it is an internet romance...lol.
> *
> Você é linda, sabia?* ( You are really handsome, you know that? )
> *Nossa, você é um gata!* ( Wow, you are really beautiful! )
> 
> Um abraço.



Welcome to the forums, wzecken. 

Please observe the guidelines referring to translations, etc...

Observe that most of the sentences you have copied from here are directed to a masculine or feminine public. 
I've switched the ones above to the masculine form (a man talking to a woman).
All the others fit either masculine or feminine public.


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa!!!! Após ler tudo isto, vou me apaixonar pela próxima moça com quem eu fale!


----------



## Smoziko

muito obrigado


----------



## marta12

Bem, chorei a rir com vocês.
Qualquer dia vou ao Brasil


----------



## Smoziko

Thanks a lot friends for your help


----------



## deeanna56

Can someone please help and translate the same phrases into french for me ? I too have the same problem. Anyone know how to say these in Breton as well ?


----------



## Ade999

I wonder if anyone can help me with some love phrases, songs and poems for my brazilian boyfriend?

thank you so much


----------



## Vanda

Please, have a look above your posts. You have plenty of ideas.


----------



## littestar

Can anyone please tell me what meu amor is calling me..... Chata what does it mean ?

And he told me it didn't meaning boring


----------



## marta12

Hi littestar

It's just another way of teasing you with love


----------

